# ADA NEW Amazonia Multi-Type



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Just got in 8 bags of the NEW Amazonia Multi-type. I really like the size and texture of this Aqua Soil. About 1/2 the grain size as the normal stuff. So far so good, will post some pictures once the tank clears up.


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

How much do aqua soil go for? Does it cost more then stratum?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

ddrfreak_tung said:


> How much do aqua soil go for? Does it cost more then stratum?


32.00 for 9L Bag


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How big a tank does 9L fill?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> How big a tank does 9L fill?


My guess would be a 10g comfortably.

Craig


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I used one 9L bag for a tank with a foot print of 12x24. If you want more of a slope you'd need more. My tank came out with about 1 1/4" in the front and 2 1/2 - 3" in the back.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Planted a variety of stems a huge sword and some Downoi today. Have to say the Multi-type is great to plant in. Hold a hill well one spot has almost 7" of substrate and even with the cories playing on the hil it isn't moving.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Craig, how is the multitype doing a few weeks later? Thinking of buying a bag or two for a new shrimp tank I'm setting up.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Just used this last night, got VERY VERY cloudy on the first fill, despite me being very careful and slow at it. Did an immediate 75% water change and left it as is - looks to have cleared up nicely by morning.

I still like the Amazonia II better, due to not clouding things up, and letting you get started immediately with planting.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

londonloco said:


> Craig, how is the multitype doing a few weeks later? Thinking of buying a bag or two for a new shrimp tank I'm setting up.


Doing great!


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Good .... Kinda was expecting more words tho....lol


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

londonloco said:


> Good .... Kinda was expecting more words tho....lol


Not much more to say, it is great just like Amazonia should be... Go for it you won't be disappointed.

Craig


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I recently bit the bullet and bought 4 9L bags of the New Amazonia Multi-type soil for current and future shrimp only tanks.

I set up a double 20H stand and started up the two tanks about a week apart.

Since I did not yet have livestock to put in them I was not very careful in the way I put the soil in. I dumped in the soil, put a pan in the tank and dumped 5 gallon buckets of water in the tank. It was (obviously) very cloudy after I was done. I put in nothing but an air-driven sponge filter in the top tank and nothing at all in the bottom tank (I got lazy and didn't feel like hooking up the sponge filter for it).

Within probably two days the top tank was cleared with nothing but a sponge filter running and the bottom tank took more like 4-5 days (no filtration or water movement at all).

The ammonia release was about as expected/promised. Even with a ton of plants and some 'seeded' filter media after about 3 weeks I still had trace amounts of ammonia (under 1ppm) which did surprise me a bit. I had not checked any readings since setting up the tank and I figured the ammonia would be at zero (I had quite a few plants in there and established bio-media, sponges, etc.). I cranked up the temp and the lights and added more plants for a few days and then did a 90% water change and it was ammonia free but I was a little bit surprised that the plants had not sucked up all of the ammonia more quickly.

Before I did the water change and switched to RO (I set it up with tap water that reads 7.2-7.4) my ammonia was reading maybe 6.4 or a tad bit under that so it was buffering the pH down quite a bit initially. I wouldn't want to count on it bringing it down that low in the long run though.

Summary: as long as you don't plan on putting in livestock immediatly or are prepared to fast cycle the tank then I really doubt that you will regret picking up the New Amazonia. While it is still light it doesn't compare to the Fluval Shrimp Stratum in terms of getting blown around at the slightest current. BTW, the color is definitely brown. Dark brown, yes, but still brown. Some times the pictures make it seem more like a brown that is dark enough to pass for black but it isn't - if you want a black soil look for one of the Aqua Soils that is actually black.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I set up a few tanks with the new amazonia multi-type, no clouding like other though. I fill tank with special method though.... I put the substrate bag on top of the substrate after I put the dirt in, then pour water onto the bag. With this method, I have never had a cloudy tank.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> I set up a few tanks with the new amazonia multi-type, no clouding like other though. I fill tank with special method though.... I put the substrate bag on top of the substrate after I put the dirt in, then pour water onto the bag. With this method, I have never had a cloudy tank.


Good idea! I'll have to try that next time!


----------

